# Dog Bite - Please help :(



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Oh my, I am so so sorry for your little girl  . You must be a wreck! I can't even imagine all the feelings you must be having right now. I have no advice but hopefully others with more experience will post. Sending your little girl well wishes for a speedy full recovery and hugs going out to you and your family.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

You have done everything by the book. But even with the best processes in place there is always a chance a mistake can happen.

You’re going to get lots of advice. But you’re the only one who can make the decision. I know many rescues won’t take a dog with human aggression; level 4 bites. There are some rescues who may work with dogs who have bitten. Maybe put some feelers out there.

I’m so sorry this happened. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm really sorry this happened, sorry for your daughter and sorry you're faced with a decision to make. 

What are your laws regarding dog bites??? 

Do you have a family member or a good friend that can take your dog to live with them?


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry. All of the options are bad. It sounds like you've really tried to work with him and prevent this. I agree that you can't keep him there with the babies. This is a sad, sad situation.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

So sorry this happened to you. It sounds like you have gone the extra mile with your dog. Again, sorry.


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

I can only imagine the heartache you must be feeling. It sounds like you tried everything. Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Can I say something? 

I think your baby's angel was taking care of her. The really scary thing is he could have gone after her face - which a lot of dogs do when they go after very young kids. 


We had a young dog (not even 2) who had multiple bites which needed stitches. This included him going after my youngest sister when she was only 3-4 years old. She "balled up" to protect her face and arms. He mainly got her back and the backs of her legs before we swooped in and gave him hell that he would never forget. If my parents had known about that attack, they would have had him put to sleep - especially since it happened the same day my other sister had gone to the ER to get stitches from another bite. 

That attack with my baby sister was the last time that dog so much as growled at anyone. If he did, my oldest sister especially gave him hell. I'm not going to describe the corrections here, but they were clear and effective. 

This dog slept in the same bed as my baby sister - and fast forward a few years, he had my niece (my oldest sister's daughter) climbing all over him most days. He worshiped her.

^ That was a young dog when all the bites happened. With a middle aged dog, I don't think you can change anything. 

I really have no advice to give... probably because this was not a one time thing and this isn't a "young" dog. This dog has a track record of this happening and he's about getting middle-aged so behavior is set. Also because every situation is different. 

I know of somebody who had a 4-5 year old golden retriever who had huge issues with other male dogs. When somebody visited with a young puppy (other breed, bigger overfriendly pup who had no social manners with other dogs) - this golden retriever was nuts. Any time that puppy came near him and didn't back off, this dog would go after him and attempt to maul him. Puppy would end up screaming and bleeding from his muzzle, ears, and neck. <= And there were multiple attacks like this, not just with that puppy. 

The owners of this dog did two things - they rained fire, fury, brimstone, the works on this dog and made him think twice before he did anything like that. 

And they also controlled the bubble around this dog, ensuring that he was never pushed over the edge. 

Currently - this is a normal and happy home with the dogs hanging together with no fights in the past 2 years between the dogs. And these dogs are left alone together. 

What really happened was the older dog was made to understand that he was not the top dog in the home (his owners were) and the other dog learned manners around the other dog. If the other dog were dominant, there would have been greater problems, but as it was - everything cleared up. 

^^^^ That's a positive story that I know of. 

I think if I were you, I would sit down and talk with your family. This is a family decision and quite honestly, based on your dog posturing before going over the edge and your dad did make a mistake in this case.... it could be a decision you push off to another day and continue doing what you have done. And that would be MY inclination (and I agree with the trainer on this).

Then again, it means both a lot of work on your part (since it sounds like this dog sees you as his alpha and is bonded with you the most) and you already have your hands full with the kids. It also means that when you are off doing things with your kids - your dog will increasingly have less comfort in your home. He's already being pushed to the side and kept away from you as it is. If he's not in the same room as the kids, it also means he's probably being separated from his pack majority of the time - and by himself. 

Putting your dog to sleep might be the kindest thing for him as opposed to placing him. Again because he's your dog and his behavioral issues may be coming from anxiety/insecurity. Unless there is somebody very excellent (a dog whisperer type) who can take him.... 

I'm really sorry you have to face this decision at all.


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

My heart just aches for you. I cannot imagine what you are going through and your pain is almost tangible in your post. I can't offer you advice. I will say no matter what you decide it sounds like you are doing/have done all the right things and have everyones best interests at heart, I hope that will bring you some comfort. I hope your baby has a speedy recovery and wish your dad and everyone well at such a difficult time x


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I have been in a similar situation but was able to return my dog to his breeder before it escalated to this point. I have an idea of what you're going through and my heart breaks for you. For a dog lover this is truly one of the worst things you will ever go through in your life. I think you already know what you have to do and just needed to have us confirm that you have no choice. Your first responsibility is to your children. You have given your dog a wonderful, loving life and worked hard to give him a real shot at life. You are out of reasonable options, it is now over. 

Please tell your dad that this was going to happen eventually and it would have been far worse had this happened to a neighbor's child or a babysitter, and be assured that eventually it would have happened. You and your husband made a choice to take the risk of keeping a known biter in the house with very small children and that is not your dad's fault. You never would have been able to have your children's friends come to play safely. This is no life for the dog or the kids. 

I am so sorry, for everyone involved. This one of those times that it stinks to be a grown up and you are going to have to be strong and do what is best for the entire family. It was a gamble, it just ended badly. Thank GOD those 14 stitches were not in your child's face. I'm so sorry, you have no other choices. Be strong and do the right thing.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I am so sorry this happened and can't imagine having to make this decision. Your pup did exactly what he is supposed to do but impulse control just isn't there and not sure it ever will be. 
This is who he is and have found that you can't train mother nature, all you can do is manage it. Some dogs, even goldens!, just don't like small kids. And plenty of dogs have a very healthy personal bubble that they must maintain for their own comfort. 
Nolefan is spot on, this was destined to happen at some point but so sorry it had to be with your toddler. I agree this is a family decision and a tough one. My heart goes out to you and your family... sadly you must make a decision on how things are not how you would like them to be. 
FYI rehoming seldom works and most rescues will not help you place a dog with a bite history as it leaves them open to liability issues.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I am so, so sorry this happened. I hope your daughter is doing okay, and will fully recover. 

I totally think you are making the right decision, heartbreaking as it is. I would definitely try to rehome to a home with just adults, no other pets, no kids. Did he come from a breeder who will take him back? If not, I wouldn't go the rescue route necessarily. I might try to contact the Golden Retriever club in your province and see if you can talk to someone who knows a lot of people in the community and who might know someone who can help. Where abouts are you?


----------



## GoldenMom999 (Apr 14, 2017)

If your breeder will not take him back, then if it were me I would put him to sleep. I would however, give the breeder a chance to come get the dog. No rescue that I know of will take a dog who has bitten a child like that and also an adult. You tried so hard...but some dogs do have temperament problems that even the best training can't fix. He shook your child while biting...that's really bad. The longer he remains in your house, the greater the chance will be that he could do it again. No matter how careful you are...accidents happen. Not just in your house but in someone else's too. It would break my heart if I re-homed a dog and it bit someone else badly.  It's a heartbreaking choice.


----------



## Mirinde (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi friend, 

I say this as someone who has literally given up normal life to manage a dog with issues...I know that management can "work"! But...

Unless you have someone to rehome your dog to that you trust beyond all reason, I would euthanize. Even if you found a family of just adults, he has bitten adults, and the fear I would have that they may someday have friends with kids over, have kids themselves, babysit a neighborhood kid, dog may get out and harm a neighborhood kid, etc. would be unacceptable. You have been rockstars at managing this for seemingly YEARS -- is there anyone you trust to control his environment better? If the answer to that is no, then it's time. I would also have a conversation with your vet, your trainer, and any other member of his care team to address any liability you may have in adopting out a dangerous dog, should you choose to go that route. Ultimately, all of that to say, this is not a situation where any sane person would judge you or think poorly of your efforts if you euthanized. 

I'm so sorry you're in this position. If you need another sounding board, I would recommend https://www.reddit.com/r/reactivedogs/ . It can be a little slow, but the folks there are often quite a bite-experienced group, and I have no reason to think they'd be anything but compassionate towards your case. Additionally, if your trainer is a CPDT-KA and not a CAAB (certified applied animal behaviorist), a consultation with a CAAB may help you with your decision making process. I do not suspect they will tell you anything different than what you already know, but it may give you some peace to hear it from that level. 

Much love to you and your family. You are well within your rights to keep trying. You are well within your rights to let him go. A quick scroll through your posts tells me you have been an excellent advocate for your dog. Trust yourself, lean on your team (including your family, who must love both you and your dog very much to have helped keep this situation safe for so long), and go from there. Hugs


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

I'm so sorry that you have to deal with this situation. I just wanted to add a tidbit about rehoming a dog with a bite history. If you place him and he bites again, you are still liable for that damage. That is because you knowingly placed a dangerous dog with someone else. It's not my decision, but in this case I really do think there is only one safe outcome to this.


----------



## AngieAvenue (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your advice and kind words. I'm told there is a two week waiting period after a dog bite in my city before euthanasia is an option. Something to due with rabies and disease guidelines. This seems odd, but we are where we are.

We are going to spend the next two weeks giving him the best times. He's not a bad dog and he is loved more than he will ever know. If a miracle seasoned and experienced trainer with all the necessary resources and wants to take him in comes in to our lives that would be incredible, but with a broken heart I think this is the end of the road for my sweet little boy. 

I love him so much it physically hurts me to write this.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

AngieAvenue said:


> ...We are going to spend the next two weeks giving him the best times. He's not a bad dog and he is loved more than he will ever know. If a miracle seasoned and experienced trainer with all the necessary resources and wants to take him in comes in to our lives that would be incredible, but with a broken heart I think this is the end of the road for my sweet little boy.
> 
> I love him so much it physically hurts me to write this.


I appreciate you sharing this here. I hope it will help someone else in the future who is grappling with this horrible situation, I assure you that you are not the only one who has been though this.

Thank you for doing the right thing. You simply do not have a choice. My heart hurts for you. I'm so sorry.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

If I were you I would make sure that I had an open conversation with your husband. Your home may not be right for a dog while you have children. FWIW, when my dog had puppies I refused to place them in homes with children just for this reason. What happened with you could happen with a lot of dogs, even dogs with no bite history. You see, you don't really know what transpired. I am in no way blaming anyone, you just don't have all the facts. I am not defending the dog either, we don't have all the facts. My gut feeling is that your dog could do well in the right home with a person who knows what he is dealing with.


I hope your toddler is OK. I do feel for you.


----------



## daisy1234 (Jun 17, 2018)

I'm so sorry. I would lean towards a rescue that would monitor him and then find a home without kids, but you know your dog better and I'm sorry you are faced with this situation.


----------



## Barlosh (Sep 1, 2018)

I’m very sad for you, your baby and your dog and know you must be beyond devastated. 
In all the times previous he’s had aggressive tendances was his thyroid bloods ever checked? Hypothyroidism is a known trigger for aggression and it’s not just about other easy to see signs like weight gain, constant hunger or coat changes - aggression can be an only clinical symptom, although most vets go by the more common signs such a coat deterioration, weight gain and lethargy. 
Dr Jean Dodds (Hemopet US) is a world leading canine thyroid specialist and in her book - The Canine Thyroid Epidemic - explains how many ‘aggressive’ dogs are destroyed without even having thyroid bloods run. She has studied the thyroid alone for over forty years and explains how little almost all primary care vets actually know about the condition. 
If he showed as having low thyroid levels you would have a far better chance of placing him in a new home and with thyroxine his aggression should cease. I’ve had two 60kgs malamutes who were hypothyroid (both neutered which can trigger the condition) and made it my business to learn all I could as well as liaze with Jean - who btw used to read my dogs blood results and recommend dosage to my own vet here in the UK. 
I’m so sad for your little girl, so innocent in all of this but a dog with his previous history should not have been in the same room as a child although hindsight is too late now. 
I hope your baby makes a speedy recovery, none of this was her fault and it must have been so scary and painful for her.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

One other thing you can do is contact your local veterinary school ( if you have one ) and ask if they could recommend a certified dog behaviorist. I had to do this with a fear aggressive german shepherd that had bit. The behaviorist came, was able to figure out his trigger, and worked with the dog, my husband and me - but it was with a shock collar for only a few weeks. It worked!!! He told me that out of every 1000 aggressive dogs, 999 of them can be saved with the correct training.

I did this before I had children, because no trainers were will to work with him, all told me to put him down before children came into the house. When I had kids, he did occasionally growl when they went near is food, but never tried to bite them.


----------



## AngieAvenue (Mar 17, 2013)

We hired a behaviourist. Consulted with our vet, and follow ups with different vets for second opinions. Multiple trainers and on going consultation with our breeder. I don't believe we have had his thyroid levels checked, and I will absolutely do that.

When he bit my husband years ago we decided we were going to make this work and we implemented everything. We made it mostly 4 years without significant incident and a lot of hard work. We told ourselves we were going to do everything to set him up for success, eliminate the chance that this will have a negative outcome. On top of all our training sessions, we did tether training for months so he would get immediate feedback. I hand fed him for a months. He is well trained. His recall is flawless. He is empathetic and in tune with my feelings. If you give him a treat and tell him to stop/stay mid-treat he will stop chewing. 

We signed him up for agility training to get more stimulation in to his workouts. We joined a dog walking group so he was more socialized with other dogs and people of different ages and colours. We drive way out of the way on days we have meetings so he can go to the dog daycare that has more supervisors and direct person to dog contact. 

Our house at the time didn't have a yard and was too open concept. We moved and bought a new house. We literally bought a whole house with his special needs in mind. He now has gigantic yard, and a layout that supported a gate system so he would never be alone with our friends/future children. So that he can have access to his food without worry of anyone bothering him. There are gates to every section of our house and he has never been - except this one occasion - with the kids or guests without direct and fully attentive supervision. 

We have a dog sitter - if we have friends over, he goes there. When our cleaning lady comes to the house he goes to dog daycare or the sitter. 

What else can we try? I am literally willing to spend anything and do anything to keep him with us  And if we can't, what else can someone else do if we re-home? Is it even reasonable or possible? Even with all this management and training, this still happened. I'm so heart broken. I don't know what else to do


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

AngieAvenue said:


> We hired a behaviourist. Consulted with our vet, and follow ups with different vets for second opinions. Multiple trainers and on going consultation with our breeder. I don't believe we have had his thyroid levels checked, and I will absolutely do that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I think you probably have far more expertise in this arena than anyone else on this forum. I think you have done amazing effort to manage the situation. And I’m sure it’s been stressful. I honestly don’t know what else you can do other than more of what you are doing. There will always be the risk though and mistakes will happen. I don’t know what you should do. I just feel bad that you’re in this position. I can tell that you will make the best decision you can for your situation.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

AngieAvenue said:


> We hired a behaviourist. Consulted with our vet, and follow ups with different vets for second opinions. Multiple trainers and on going consultation with our breeder. I don't believe we have had his thyroid levels checked, and I will absolutely do that.
> 
> When he bit my husband years ago we decided we were going to make this work and we implemented everything. We made it mostly 4 years without significant incident and a lot of hard work. We told ourselves we were going to do everything to set him up for success, eliminate the chance that this will have a negative outcome. On top of all our training sessions, we did tether training for months so he would get immediate feedback. I hand fed him for a months. He is well trained. His recall is flawless. He is empathetic and in tune with my feelings. If you give him a treat and tell him to stop/stay mid-treat he will stop chewing.
> 
> ...



Did he come from a reputable breeder? Have you been in contact with them? No one is going to judge you or him if he didn't come from a good breeder - I'm really just asking to get an idea if you have another resource. And they might know if any of his siblings have had similar issues. 

You have clearly done SO much - way more than most people probably would. I don't have any advice myself, but I do know a lot of people heavily involved in Golden Retrievers, and I know it's a community that would want to help. That's why I wonder if you were to contact the Golden Retriever Club in your province (which is usually run and populated by breeders and people who compete their dogs) if they might be able to help - at least with resources or a rehoming plan. My heart goes out to you and your family (and to your dog).


----------



## debbie624 (Aug 10, 2018)

I am so sorry you are going through. I cannot imagine what this would be like, having to make a decision like this. I have 2 ideas. Not sure what your belief system is, but one idea is to find an animal communicator who can tune in to what ever may be going on with your dog. I have used them and I do believe they can be very helpful. I can give you some names if you want to private message me. Another idea is if you are considering keeping him, to talk to your vet about giving your dog anti-anxiety medication that could help if he has anxiety that is driving the behavior. Good luck. I will keep you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I want everyone here to go back and read what the owner of this dog told us in her original post. 
Everyone here is losing sight of what this dog is capable of. 

The owner did everything laid out in the management plan and training and this still happened. Her two year old toddler ended up being SHAKEN by this dog. He could have broken her baby arm. 
Her babies are TWO years old. This dog could live another 8-10 years. 
That means she will be trying to manage a dog who has PROVEN that he is capable of grabbing and SHAKING for the next 8-10 years of these kids' lives. I have 3 daughters. You can manage very small children pretty easily if you are diligent. There is NO WAY to manage multiple 7, 8, 9, 10 year old children in a home with a dog like this without a mistake happening again. These kids will want to have neighbor children come in to play on weekends,neighbor kids come in and out looking for popsicles, a drink of water or to use the bathroom and one day mom will be switching laundry or doing something and her back will be turned and there will be another accident. 

Everyone who thinks this isn't a recipe for disaster is deluding themselves. This dog needs to be euthanized.


AngieAvenue said:


> .... 4 years ago he bit my husband and broke his skin....
> 
> He bit her. Bad. On the arm and...[*he shook her*...It was so bad... *this was a level 4 bite*...My sweet beautiful little dog loving girl spent hours in the hospital.
> 
> ...


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

nolefan said:


> I want everyone here to go back and read what the owner of this dog told us in her original post.
> Everyone here is losing sight of what this dog is capable of.
> 
> The owner did everything laid out in the management plan and training and this still happened. Her two year old toddler ended up being SHAKEN by this dog. He could have broken her baby arm.
> ...


I haven't wanted to get into this conversation, it is a horrible, horrible situation for everyone, including the dog. But I feel I need to chime in, I agree with everything Nolefan has said. This dog has a bite history, and went after a baby, bit the baby resulting in 14 stitches. In my mind, the decision is heart wrenching, but there truthfully is only one decision. The children's safety has to come first, and rehoming a dog with a bite history is a recipe for disaster. The owner of this dog has done everything in their power for this dog. But again, the safety of the children has got to come first.


----------



## Goldhill (Jul 3, 2016)

nolefan said:


> I want everyone here to go back and read what the owner of this dog told us in her original post.
> Everyone here is losing sight of what this dog is capable of.
> 
> The owner did everything laid out in the management plan and training and this still happened. Her two year old toddler ended up being SHAKEN by this dog. He could have broken her baby arm.
> ...



This. There is NO management plan that will 100% guarantee that this won't happen again as long as the dog is living in the same house as the kids. You know this dog has the capability to do serious damage to your kids, and it's terrible that he got your daughter's arm so badly, but what if next time it is even worse. There is no training that will erase the possibility of it happening again, even if you double down with professional training, all you are doing is lessening the possibility--but that still means there is a chance, and that is too much. Once a serious bite happens, no matter what you do you cannot expect that it will never happen again. This is a horrible heartbreaking situation.  I'm sure your boy is a very good dog but some dogs are just a little bit broken inside for whatever reason. As sad as it is, I think it is a ticking time bomb to keep him in the same house as your kids.


----------



## Nuschler (Nov 6, 2018)

You have treated your Retriever like a baby..NOT a dog.

Of COURSE he’s upset that you “traded him in.”

Here in Europe our dogs are working dogs. They stay and work outside. 

Give the dog away..now. As an ER doctor and lawyer I have been appalled at how families treat their dogs better than their children. 3 month old babies mauled to death. Children with scalps torn off. Plus if that dog bites someone OUTSIDE the family you’re opening yourself up for a huge lawsuit.

You should have a multi-million dollar rider on your home insurance. PLUS how will you feel when that Golden tears a child’s face up? And WHEN you do give that dog away make sure the new owners understand that it bites children.

WHY are you even bringing this up? This is a dog with innate behaviors. He can’t think. Can’t reason. Get a grip. Grow up.


----------



## jenforristal (Jan 8, 2016)

I am so sorry you have to make this decision and I hope your daughter is healing. I will throw in my 2 cents as this is an issue we are facing with our 2 year old Great Pyr rescue. He has shown aggression toward our 13 year old son and bit one of his friends on the rear. We went to a trainer who suggested using a muzzle (the kind that they can eat and drink through, looks like a catchers face mask). Have you considered that? It could be one more thing to try.

Hugs and best wishes.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your child and your family. I do agree with Nolefan, there is only one option. If you do not put the dog to sleep you will always sleep with one eye open , waiting for the inevitable. Should he be re-homed it will happen somewhere else. Please for everyone's sake, be kind to the dog and put him to sleep.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

Nuschler said:


> You have treated your Retriever like a baby..NOT a dog.
> 
> Of COURSE he’s upset that you “traded him in.”
> 
> ...



That's a bit harsh. I understand where you're coming from - ER doctors must see some horrible stuff - but have you even bothered to read her other posts in this thread? She's going to euthanize the dog, but can't do it right away because local rabies by-laws require her to keep it alive for two weeks. She came here to talk about her situation. This is a forum: people come here to discuss stuff. In this case, she's made a tough call for the sake of her children, and she needs support, not insults.



FWIW, I agree with other posters that your suggestion of giving the dog away is not a viable solution: it's simply shovelling the problem into someone else's yard, for them to deal with. And there's the question of ongoing liability - even if she no longer owns the dog, she might in fact be liable if it bites another child in the future.


And also, FWIW, I'm originally from Europe and your sweeping statement that "here in Europe our dogs are working dogs, they stay and work outside" is simply not true. It may be true in your particular neck of the woods, wherever that is, but in the country where I come from, most dogs are pets that live in the house with their owners. Some are working dogs that also live in the house, and there are also working dogs that live outside. You'll find all kinds of situations, just as you do in North America. It would be equally ridiculous to say that "here in North America all dogs are pet dogs that live in houses". It just isn't true. You can't generalize like that. Europe is no more a homogeneous unit than North America - probably less so.



To the OP: I'm very sorry you have to make this decision and admire your courage in doing the right thing. I'm sending kind thoughts your way.


----------



## Gabrielle Nemes (Nov 6, 2018)

My heart breaks for you. Truly. We've worked with an amazing rescue organization in Oregon, Golden Bond Rescue (I see you're in Canada though). But I'm wondering if perhaps you can get in touch with these guys and ask for their thoughts. They do rescue dogs from other countries. We fostered a golden for them at one point that had some incredible problems. Didn't bite a human, but went after our other GR when sleeping and caused some damage. We then had to have her fostered with another family. She's now been adopted to an adult, no kids, no other dogs home and is doing wonderfully. However, they had her assessed with a behavorist, did some extensive further training, etc., prior to having her be adopted. 

I think before I'd make the tough decision of having her put to sleep, I'd truly check with someone like them to see if they can give thoughts about placing her in a different home. They DO re-home older dogs. And it can be successful. Just because your dog is older doesn't mean she can't be re-homed successfully. 

https://goldenbondrescue.com/
https://goldenbondrescue.com/contact-us/


----------



## Bobby Salazar (Aug 23, 2016)

Good day to everyone! I am relieved to know that your baby is okay. I'm shocked that a GR can do this to its human. I have GR myself, she is very active when I'm around, however when I'm very busy with work to which we could no longer do her normal routine, she have shown me different odd behaviors that alarmed me ( like biting her food dispenser or anything that she could grab in her mouth and shaking it). So what I did was I went to our normal routine again (walking, physical training, mental training...etc.) even when I'm busy. I gave her enough attention that she needs but it really took some of my time from work. Her behavior went back to normal.

My two cents to this is that if you can't give your GR the time he needs, you and your baby are better off without him (putting him to sleep is out of the question). I'm sure you can find someone who can take care of him and can spend enough time on his needs (similar to your life style). I think that is a win win situation.

I wish everyone well!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Bobby Salazar said:


> Good day to everyone! I am relieved to know that your baby is okay. I'm shocked that a GR can do this to its human. I have GR myself, she is very active when I'm around, however when I'm very busy with work to which we could no longer do her normal routine, she have shown me different odd behaviors that alarmed me ( like biting her food dispenser or anything that she could grab in her mouth and shaking it). So what I did was I went to our normal routine again (walking, physical training, mental training...etc.) even when I'm busy. I gave her enough attention that she needs but it really took some of my time from work. Her behavior went back to normal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Unfortunately this is a Level 4 dog bite. Most rescues will not take on the risk. The OP has consulted with the breeder. There is a liability/risk if the dog is rehomed and bites again. The OP is aware of all of this and this is a heartbreaking position to be in. All the training in the world cannot teach a dog bite inhibition. That leaves managing the situation and hope that no-one makes a mistake. I feel bad for everyone involved.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

OP - my heart goes out to you. This is a heart breaking situation for all of you. 

For those who think rehoming is an option, please take a look at Ian Dunbar's Bite Scale. Take the time to read the whole article. 
A Level 4 bite, all dog bites are something to be taken very seriously. There is a huge difference between a dog who bites and does little or no damage, and a dog who inflicts serious injury requiring medical care. 

http://apdt.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/ian-dunbar-dog-bite-scale.pdf


----------



## Katnip (Aug 13, 2018)

I wonder if your dog can go with an individual active person who loves the outdoors, ie hiking, boating, etc. One without kids, of course. The dog may be less aggressive if he gets a LOT of exercise and has a person to bond with and not be separated from routinely due to children. This is in no means any criticism of you or how you have raised your dogs. You have a family and they need you and you need to protect them. But this particular dog may need just one/personal very active person to be with. Or write to Cesar Milan from the Dog Whisperer to see if he has suggestions. He has been able to take dogs and really turn them around. You do need to protect your kids, though, so probably being in your home is not the best option. That does not take away the love for your dog, but you may be able to show the love by giving it a home better suited to his needs.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

My heart goes out to you , you are " between a rock and a hard place". You have done so much to ensure the safety of your children, and yet is has not been enough. 
Please know that we are with you in this troubling time.


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

jennretz said:


> Unfortunately this is a Level 4 dog bite. Most rescues will not take on the risk. The OP has consulted with the breeder. There is a liability/risk if the dog is rehomed and bites again. The OP is aware of all of this and this is a heartbreaking position to be in. All the training in the world cannot teach a dog bite inhibition. That leaves managing the situation and hope that no-one makes a mistake. I feel bad for everyone involved.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can't blame the rescues for not wanting this type of risk out in the community. In CA, a lot of people got upset with a rescue group because they euthanized a Golden that had killed someone's pet dog and remained very animal aggressive despite extensive efforts at behavior modification. (Link to news story is below.) I'm glad I wasn't in their shoes having to make that call but I know how I would feel had they released the dog back into the community and it had gotten lose and killed one of my dogs. 

This is a sad situation and my heart aches for the OP. 

https://www.recordnet.com/article/20081124/A_NEWS/811240318


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

GoldenDude said:


> You can't blame the rescues for not wanting this type of risk out in the community. In CA, a lot of people got upset with a rescue group because they euthanized a Golden that had killed someone's pet dog and remained very animal aggressive despite extensive efforts at behavior modification. (Link to news story is below.) I'm glad I wasn't in their shoes having to make that call but I know how I would feel had they released the dog back into the community and it had gotten lose and killed one of my dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I don’t fault the rescues. I help with intake for one and I speak from experience. There is a liability issue if a dog with a known bite history hurts someone after being rehomed. I agree this is a sad situation.


----------



## Shadow1021 (Apr 2, 2019)

I recently lost my 1.5 year old Golden, Shadow, after months of battling a serious guarding aggression issue. I am sharing my story partly to air out, but also in hopes of helping others through very difficult situations like this.

Shadow started displaying signs of resource guarding very early on, around 4 or 5 months old. He guarded food and high-value toys/treats/bones. We were able to overcome the food guarding by consistently placing higher value items in his bowl every time he ate. He became perfectly comfortable with our hands near his kibble. Unfortunately, the same would not be true for the object guarding.

His favorite items to guard were pillows, blankets, clothing and dog beds. He was so determined to guard as a puppy that he would actually ingest items that were small enough to swallow (ie socks) if we tried to grab them from him. We had to rush him to the vet a handful of times to have the vet force vomiting. After the first few incidents, we became pretty good at avoiding leaving things around. Shadow displayed typical warning signs - a growl, a snarl, clenched jaws, big eyes. He signaled when to back off, and we did. Over time, he stopped eating things, but he still displayed possession over them.

We enrolled Shadow in a basic obedience class at around 4 or 5 months. At this time, we discussed our concerns about his aggression with a trainer, who taught us to use the "dominance" method. We gave Shadow a bully stick after one class and the trainer grabbed onto it, wrestled him to the ground, and pulled at it, letting him growl and resist until she ripped it from his mouth. It was somewhat traumatic to watch. She then sent us home to try the same method. We tried it once, and never tried it again. Using "dominance" seemed to make Shadow's aggressiveness even worse. From then on, we tried to avoid situations first and foremost, but we also worked on "drop," "leave it" and trade. Shadow quickly learned anything we taught him and was very obedient when it came to commands. When he was guarding something though, any training we had worked on went out the window. There was definitely something tricky about him.

By the time Shadow reached his 1st birthday, the guarding aggression had become dangerous. He was now 70 pounds and quite unpredictable. Not only would he guard things that were obvious, but he would guard random objects he found around the house, such as a rubber band, or a thumb tack. In addition, he no longer vocalized when he wanted us to leave him alone. He went straight to lunging and biting. We tried trading. We tried a shock collar. We tried walking away. We tried time outs. We tried distracting him. Distraction was the only safe and effective means of getting an object away from him. This required two people - one to distract and one to grab the object. 

We consulted with a behaviorist, who suggested training and medication. We started him on Prozac, but held off on training. The behaviorist explained that if we trained him, he could be perfectly OK with us, but the training would not translate to other people. Shadow would never be completely trustworthy. He should never be around kids or strangers without supervision, and perhaps a muzzle.

At this point in time, Shadow had bitten me, breaking skin and leaving scars, on a number of occasions. He had bitten a friend who was visiting the house. Finally, he bit one of our dog sitters. She wound up seeking medical attention for an infection. The dog bite was reported and I had a local police officer show up to my house to serve me papers for the bite. This was the peak of my devastation.

We contacted Shadow's breeder for help. Ultimately, we agreed to sign ownership back over to her. She enrolled him in a 5 week intensive training program with a reputable trainer. While in the program, he also began seeing a new behaviorist. I received Shadow's first "progress" report three weeks into training. This was dated the prior week. It was disheartening, but I still held onto hope that Shadow could be re-homed with an experienced handler.. someone willing to work with him. Two days later, I received a phone call... It turned out they had cut training short. The breeder decided that Shadow should be euthanized. It seemed his issue was inherent and could not be "fixed" with any amount of training. I received the call from the trainer after Shadow was already put down. It was the most heartbreaking news I've ever gotten.

Shadow was my world. He was the first dog I raised and could call "mine." He was beautiful - smart, handsome, adventurous, playful.. He loved people and loved other dogs. He was a favorite at doggie day care and the park. No one would never imagine he could cause any harm to anyone or anything. But, somehow, his wiring was not quite right.

I will always wonder if there was something more we could have done… something different we could have tried. I will wonder if Shadow was aggressive by nature, or if it was in any part a result of socialization or the training methods we tried. I know we went above and beyond for him, but I will still wonder..

I hope that Shadow is at peace, and I hope that I can find peace with the outcome of this situation. He is my angel.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so very sorry. This is a sad story on top of a sad story. Please try to be at peace with what is now done.


----------



## NJGoldenMom (Jan 11, 2018)

What a heartbreaking story. Shadow was a beautiful boy. I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I am so so sorry. Rest In Peace Shadow


----------



## jomiel (Feb 15, 2019)

I'm so sorry that this happened to you and to Shadow, and that you were only notified after the fact. It seems like you did everything you could. I totally understand that there's always that nagging "what if", but I'm sure he had the best time with you and he couldn't have been loved more. He is free of suffering now, and I wish you will be able to find peace too.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Shadow1021


Your story is a very sad one. So sorry to read about this. My gut feeling without knowing more about this: Shadow had issues. Your attempts to address this were not successful. There might have been a very special trainer out there who might have dealt with these issues but Shadow would have needed constant management. Again, I am very sorry.


If it is any consolation for you, I would like to tell you about Lucky, a Cocker Spaniel. My ex-wife asked me to train some civility into the dog. He was ornery---bit my mother, bit my son, bit me too. He stayed with me and I worked with him for several weeks. He was perhaps the smartest dog I have owned. I had done quite well with him but knew he had to be managed since he could go into attack mode. He needed to be constantly watched. I thought that he had Spaniel Rage. Finally I gave him back to my ex. She didn't do well with him. She rehomed him with a farmer. Three days later he asked my ex to take him back. This Cocker growled at the farmer and attacked him. Bottom line---he was euthanized a couple days later. It happens but unfortunately a dog like this is dangerous. Again, I am very sorry.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

So sorry for your loss, and the stress you have had to endure. We all have dogs that we love and I feel like each one teaches us and prepares us for the next. One never replaces the other, but if we all look back on our lives we think "If I knew then what I know now"... I look back at a dog I had when I was a teenager and think about what he could have been if I'd have known how to train him. I loved him and he was the best pet, but so much potential!! 

I hope that someday, when your ready, you try again and you can remember the love you have for Shadow and all the things you learned while you had her. I'm sure with a dog like Shadow you have learned a lot. We can only do our best, and it sounds like you did. 

My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Shadow1021 (Apr 2, 2019)

Thank you all for your kind thoughts. It has been a tough week for me. I am moving forward and will certainly have another dog one day. I have been thinking about fostering, or fostering to adopt. At this point I feel very capable of handling a dog that requires a bit more time and attention.


----------

